# 2000 MK4 Jetta, aftermarket speakers, oem wiring, oem headunit (monsoon?), and possibly subwoofer and aux input



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I have tons of questions about the audio in my mk4 and I will try to break it down into sub categories so I don't overwhelm you.

*1: OEM radio and amplifier (monsoon or not)*
I just picked up a jetta and the previous owner left it a bit of a mess. It had an aftermarket headunit that shut off almost immediately when I turned it on. The car had the ccm removed due to what I believe was alarm issues (possibly due to aftermarket radio).

Anyways, long story short I picked up a new OEM radio out of a jetta at the junkyard and it is the single DIN tape player unit with a CD input though I don't have one hooked up as I don't listen to CDs. The unit says monsoon when I turn it on, and works wonderfully so far.

My problem is that the 4 big OEM speakers in each of the doors are pretty trashed (foam deteriorated). The speakers are 4wire speakers, and I'm under the impression that 4 wire speakers mean non-monsoon, but I was also under the impression that monsoon radios were only double DIN which doesn't explain why mine says monsoon when I turn it on. I'm essentially wondering if I have a factory amp.

*2: Aftermarket speakers and wiring, tweeter overload*
I have 4 aftermarket speakers with built in tweeters memphis-15-pr52 that are 30 watts each (60 peak) and the OEM units were 20watts. I do not need ear bursting performance, just a nice clean sound.









I'm under the impression that the 4 wires are
speaker pos
speaker neg
tweeter pos
tweeter neg

...and in the after market stereo installs, they say to twist the speaker and tweeter pos together and attach it to the aftermarket pos and do the same for the neg.

Does this keep the oem tweeters active, and will it allow the aftermarket tweeters to work as well? And will twice the tweeters sound bad?

*3: Subwoofer*
I also have an old bazooka tube laying around that I would install if it wasn't too much of a hassle to add a deeper tone because the little 5 and 1/4 speakers might not be enough. I'm under the impression that you can do this by tapping into the existing speaker lines and getting a RCA adapter since I believe the bazooka tube has a self contained amp.

*4: AUX cable using CD input to radio*
Finally, I'm wondering about hooking up an aux cable. I've read that there is an adapter you can buy that plugs into the CD player section of the OEM radio and converts it to RCA which can then be converted to the standard headphone style jack. Is this the only way to do it with the OEM radio?


----------



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

Any help appreciated!


----------



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

For the aux in, I was hoping I could use the CD portion of plug 1









It is the last "block" on plug 1 consisting of:
CD Changer Data In Wire: Plug #1, Pin #13
CD Changer Data Out Wire: Plug #1, Pin #14
CD Changer Clock Wire: Plug #1, Pin #15
CD Changer Constant Battery 12v+ Wire: Plug #1, Pin #16
CD Changer Control Signal Wire: Plug #1, Pin #17
CD Changer Ground Wire: Plug #1, Pin #18
CD Changer Left Line Out Wire: Plug #1, Pin #19
CD Changer Right Line Out Wire: Plug #1, Pin #20

Surely I can use this plug to give my car an aux in? I already have the (yellow?) plug that clips in, I just need to wire it.


EDIT: thinking of THISmini ISO cd changer adapter for the smart car will work since it is the same mini iso plug VW uses:











better picture but with RCA not the 3.5mm jack:


----------



## sebseoane (Apr 12, 2012)

hey where did you find that plug that goes to acts as the cd changer and comes out as female rca?? or is that not for vw?


----------



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

I just googled mini ISO cd changer adapter. I have NOT bought one of them and I do not know if it will work. I have however completed all of the other tasks I asked about. 

The speakers I added were in fact tweeter overload, but after I added the bazooka tube the sound really evened out and it can play loud and crisp but isn't too overwhelming. I ended up twisting the pair of wires together and using those on the two speaker tabs, and tapping into the rear speakers to get the signal for the bazooka tube. 

I'm unsure of if my factory radio has an external amp, but whatever I did worked fine.


----------



## sebseoane (Apr 12, 2012)

cool i was looking into changing the speakers on my golf so that info should help! 
Thanks


----------

